# FST wählt Vorstand - Bewährtes Team weiter aktiv



## Aka-Aka (20 Oktober 2008)

openPR.de - Pressemitteilung - FST e.V. - FST-Mitglieder wählten Vorstand und sorgten für Kontinuität - zur Wahl angetretene Vorstände im Amt bestätigt


> Die Förderung des lauteren Wettbewerbs wird auch zukünftig eine der Hauptaufgaben des FST sein





> Mit M. P., A. W.  und R.  Z. wählten die Mitglieder das bewährte Team wieder in den Vorstand.


Prost!

Wir blättern zurück im Geschichtsbuch


> Der wachsende Unmut der Surfer rief nun Verbraucherministerin Renate Künast auf den Plan. Sie appellierte, „diesem üblen Betrug ein Ende zu setzen“. Dass die Telekommunikationsbranche den lukrativen Markt freiwillig aufgibt, bezweifelt Markus Herwig, Telekommunikations-Rechtsexperte bei der Verbraucherzentrale Hessen: „Auch die Netz-Betreiber verdienen an den Servicenummern.“ *Herwig hält deshalb den Dachverband der Diensteanbieter – die Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste (FST e.V.) in Düsseldorf – für eine reine Alibi-Veranstaltung.* FST-Vorstandsmitglied Marco P. wehrt sich: „Immerhin wurden auf unsere Veranlassung *in den letzten zwei Jahren rund ein Dutzend 0190-Dialer abgeschaltet*.“
> 
> In vielen Fällen ist der Verband machtlos, weil die Abzocker im Ausland sitzen.


Auch heute sitzen die Verantwortlichen für Aktionen, an denen die selben Firmen mitverdienen wie damals, oft im Ausland. In Hong Kong zum Beispiel, nicht wahr, Herr P.?


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: FST wählt Vorstand - Bewährtes Team weiter aktiv*

Apropos: Bewährtes


----------



## webwatcher (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: FST wählt Vorstand - Bewährtes Team weiter aktiv*

Der Orginallink auf die historische  Dokumentation 

feisar.de > Seriöse Dialer-Anbieter


----------



## greengrow (21 Oktober 2008)

> In vielen Fällen ist der Verband machtlos, weil die Abzocker im Ausland sitzen.


yes but the billing agreements are signed in Germany.
the numbers are supplied by German companies.
the victims live in Germany and are '_protected_' by German laws (consumer/criminal).
BBC NEWS | Business | The Great Phone Call Con
 "The most successful fraudsters have a capacity to look us in the eye, to engage our trust and then betray it without a qualm"


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: FST wählt Vorstand - Bewährtes Team weiter aktiv*

"The Godfather of Dialler Fraud" was convicted in Hamburg. He got 2 years on parole an 2 million Euro fine. That's not justice, that's rubbish.

(_Der "Pate des Dialerbetrugs' (Zitat N. Peerenboom) wurde in Hamburg überführt. Er bekam 2 Jahre auf Bewährung und 2 Millionen Euro Geldstrafe. Das ist nicht Gerechtigkeit, das ist Müll)_


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: FST wählt Vorstand - Bewährtes Team weiter aktiv*

One can really say: fines are comparably low for dialler- and premium-rate-fraud in Germany. And fines pay off. 

_Man kann wirklich sagen, dass die Strafen für Dialer- und Mehrwertbetrug in Deutschland verbleichsweise niedrig sind. Und die machen sich bezahlt._


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: FST wählt Vorstand - Bewährtes Team weiter aktiv*

mir ist dieses Forum zu heilig, als dass ich es aus grenzenloser Wut, aggressionssteigender Ohnmacht sowie dem unstillbaren Verlangen, zu kotzen (und zwar in eine ganz bestimmte Richtung), gefährden würde. 

Daher:
Beitrag zur Firma des FST-Vorstands P* hier gelöscht.


----------



## greengrow (22 Oktober 2008)

Was ist Ihre FST

M* P*, Geschäftsführer ATLAS Interactive Deutschland GmbH

PhonepayPlus


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: FST wählt Vorstand - Bewährtes Team weiter aktiv*

Bock -> Gärtner


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: FST wählt Vorstand - Bewährtes Team weiter aktiv*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bock -> Gärtner


@greengrow: this means _to put the fox in charge of the henhouse, to trust the cat to keep the cream - or (I love your language for being straightforward) *to set a thief to catch the thieves*
_
(Oh no, I don't want to say that P* is a thief, he's probably a cunning fox (_ein schlauer Fuchs_) and got a lot of cream)

Fragen, die man sich stellen könnte:
_Wie lange schon agiert FST-Vorstand P* für die Firmen, die ursprünglich aus Hong Kong kommen?
Welche Firmen aus dem Firmenverbund wurden in welchen Konstellationen in Deutschland oder UK auffällig?
Was hat es zu bedeuten, dass die britischen Regulierer 2002 massiv gegen ein deutsches und ein spanisch-deutsches Unternehmen vorgehen wollten und den FST vorab informierten, wenn man sich betrachtet, welche Geschäftsbeziehungen es zwischen mindestens einer dieser Firmen und der Firma mindestens eines FST-Vorstands gegeben haben soll? ("The Greenock Conspiracy")_

Die richtig kniffeligen Fragen muß man dazu gar nicht anschneiden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: FST wählt Vorstand - Bewährtes Team weiter aktiv*



> Klar ist natürlich, dass wir uns hier in einem Bereich bewegen, den die Behörde nicht ausdrücklich in unserem oben beschriebenen Sinn geregelt hat und vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt so regeln wollte. Sie kann also durchaus erklären, dass sie so etwas nicht möchte und durch eine Änderung der Vergaberegeln in der Zukunft abweichende Regelungen erlassen, die uns zwingen, das Konzept zu überarbeiten. Bis dahin scheint es uns aber zulässig zu sein."



Wer so etwas von sich gibt, sollte nicht länger FST-Vorstand sein. Ein FST-Vorstand der sich dazu bekennt, Gesetzeslücken auszunutzen und auf der Grundlage von Deutungen des Gesetzes/Regelungen agiert, von denen er bereits weiß, dass es sich um bewusste Missdeutung des Willens des Gesetzgebers/Regelungsgebers handelt, der sollte vom FST rausgeschmissen werden, wenn sich der FST nicht völlig lächerlich machen will.

Mit einem solchen Vorstand ist der FST disqualifiziert als Gesprächspartner der Bundesregierung bei neuen Gesetzesvorhaben. 

Es sollte genaustens untersucht werden, inwieweit die hier ausgenützten Gesetze so gemacht wurden, weil der FST es so vorgeschlagen oder in diese Richtung argumentiert hat.
Dies wird übrigens bereits überprüft


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: FST wählt Vorstand - Bewährtes Team weiter aktiv*

Erneut blättern wir zurück im Geschichtsbuch



			
				"FST schrieb:
			
		

> Die Vorschriften haben nach unserem Kenntnisstand *zu erheblichen Umsatzrückgängen bei seriösen Dialeranbietern* – und somit auch zur *Senkung des Bruttosozialprodukts und zum Abbau zahlreicher Arbeitsplätze* – geführt, ohne die Problematik als solche zu lösen.
> 
> Aus unserer Sicht sollte deshalb kurzfristig und *im Konsens mit Vertretern der seriösen Mehrheit der Marktteilnehmer – wie dem FST e.V. -* nach anderen praktikablen, schlagkräftigen Lösungsansätzen mit geringerem Verwaltungsaufwand gesucht werden.
> 
> Gerade anlässlich der gesetzlichen Neuregelungen (TKG, TKV, TNV) bietet sich aus Sicht des FST die Möglichkeit, die Dialerproblematik nochmals insgesamt zu überdenken und gemeinsam und konstruktiv neue Lösungen zu entwickeln. Der FST erklärt diesbezüglich weiterhin seine jederzeitige Gesprächsbereitschaft.


Diese Gesprächsbereitschaft kann sich der FST an den Hut stecken, wenn führende Vertreter des FST öffentlich ein Geschäftsmodell propagieren, das bewusst einen Graubereich ausnutzt, "bis jemand uns draufkommt". Wenn das einen nicht als unseriös qualifiziert, was dann?
Da wäre ich ja mal auf eine Stellungnahme des FST gespannt.


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> he's probably a cunning fox (ein schlauer Fuchs)


q.e.d.
Aber Vorsicht, schlauer Fuchs - in diesem Hühnerstall gibt es Pfefferhühner


----------



## webwatcher (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: FST wählt Vorstand - Bewährtes Team weiter aktiv*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Diese Gesprächsbereitschaft kann sich der FST an den Hut stecken, wenn führende Vertreter des FST öffentlich ein Geschäftsmodell propagieren, das bewusst einen Graubereich ausnutzt, "bis jemand uns draufkommt"
> Das ist skandalös.


Grundlegend neu ist diese Methode, alles bis auf den letzten Millimeter der Legalität und
  auch etwas darüber auszuloten, nicht.

So dreist und frech damit auf seiner Webseite zu werben, ist eine neue Dimension. 
Zeigt m.E überdeutlich die Einstellung des FST und  seines Vorstandes ggü. der BNetzA. 
Offensichtlich glauben   sie nicht mal die letzten Schamgrenzen einhalten zu müssen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: FST wählt Vorstand - Bewährtes Team weiter aktiv*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Zeigt m.E überdeutlich die Einstellung des FST und  seines Vorstandes ggü. der BnetzA.


Da diese ja nun für Vorstand P* bekannt ist, wäre die Einstellung der BnetzA zum FST auch mal interessant.


webwatcher schrieb:


> Grundlegend neu ist diese Methode, alles bis auf den letzten Millimeter der Legalität und auch etwas darüber auszuloten, nicht.


 "Wo 50 erlaubt sind, fahren wir auch 50". War das nicht ein Zitat eines dieser seriösen Dialeranbieter? Nun denn, hier erklärt aber jemand, im Ort 100 fahren zu wollen, weil er zufällig weiß, dass die Blitzanlage defekt ist. Ich hätte ja nie gedacht, dass ich mal eine Würgeschlange erwähnen muß, um einen Kontrast zu einem Fuchs aufzuzeigen


----------



## Wattestäbchen (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: FST wählt Vorstand - Bewährtes Team weiter aktiv*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Da diese ja nun für Vorstand P* bekannt ist, wäre die Einstellung der BnetzA zum FST auch mal interessant.



Guten Abend,

hier gehen ja die Emotionen wieder hoch... Da trifft es sich vielleicht gut, dass ich mitteilen kann und darf, dass die Bundesnetzagentur von dieser Angelegenheit bereits Kenntnis haben dürfte.

Wenn mir eine Reaktion bekannt ist, werde ich Sie davon unterrichten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Wattestäbchen


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: FST wählt Vorstand - Bewährtes Team weiter aktiv*

Es ist verständlich, dass hier die Emotionen hochgehen. Weil solche Leute allen Ernstes an der Diskussion neuer Gesetzesvorhaben beteiligt werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: FST wählt Vorstand - Bewährtes Team weiter aktiv*

Interessante Geschäftsideen auch in Beirut

"Mlive TV, the free-to-air satellite channel broadcast in the Middle East, has launched an SMS petition service called 'Give Peace a Chance in the Middle East'.

"You can sign the petition by sending an SMS to a unique number containing an alpha-digital root.Send the word PEACE or the word PAIX to this short code number: +248 98"

Nuja, immerhin eine andere Geschäftsidee als das, was man von denen so kennt:


> Unsere Standarddienste
> EROTIK
> Jung und verdorben
> Reife Frauen und Oldies
> Lack und Leder


----------



## Heiko (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: FST wählt Vorstand - Bewährtes Team weiter aktiv*

Wieso?
Voting und ähnliches gabs doch schon. Damals halt per Fax und Telefon.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: FST wählt Vorstand - Bewährtes Team weiter aktiv*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Voting und ähnliches gabs doch schon. Damals halt per Fax und Telefon.


Es kommt selten vor, dass ich überhaupt nicht verstehe, was Du meinst. Hier ist's mal wieder so weit. Oh Häuptling, erkläre mir das Orakel!


----------



## Heiko (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: FST wählt Vorstand - Bewährtes Team weiter aktiv*

Es gab doch mal ne Masche, bei der Faxempfänger Faxe erhielten, in denen sie gefragt wurden, ob sie gegen globale Erwärmung, Schwerkraft oder sonstige kaum änderbare Dinge sind. Dann konnte man auf dem Fax JA oder NEIN ankreuzen und sollte das an eine 0900-Nummer schicken. Der Anbieter versprach, das Ergebnis, selbstverständlich den Entscheidungsträgern vorzulegen.

War ja die gleiche Masche. Früher per Fax, jetzt per SMS.


----------



## Heiko (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: FST wählt Vorstand - Bewährtes Team weiter aktiv*

Hab tatsächlich noch zwei von den Dingern gefunden.

WOW - ist ja tatsächlich fast genau sieben Jahre her...


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: FST wählt Vorstand - Bewährtes Team weiter aktiv*

[ir]Ich hätte da eine Idee für den Herrn P* von der Atlas: Ein Fax an alle, ob sie dafür sind, dass die Belästigung mit Spamanrufen aufhört. Das Ergebnis würde dann auch dem FST mitgeteilt, "damit ihre Meinung gehört wird".
Herr P, ist das nicht eine innovative Idee? Krieg ich jetzt sogar Geld dafür? Ich hab da nämlich so ein cooles Teil im Auge, für das ich aktuell Verwendung hätte, wenn ich mir den Thread hier so durchlese.[/ir]

[offtopic]
zu oben:


> Demgegenüber haben zwei Hamburger Rechtsanwälte einstweilige Verfügungen gegen die "Vermieter" (Rechtsanwalt S.  gegen Goodline AG, Heppenheim, und Rechtsanwalt S. gegen IN-telegence, Köln, und extracom, München) der Rufnummern erwirkt!


Damals versuchte man offenbar, der Firma in den USA etwas zuzustellen. Tja, hätte man sich mal die Firmenregistrierung angekuckt
(ooops, sorry... Ich dachte, das sei eine einschlägig bekannte Firma, die hieß aber anders, irgendwie so ähnlich und wohnt in einer anderen Nummer der Finchley Road und außerdem wäre man da auch nicht viel weiter gekommen - aber immerhin haben die Briten sich von der liquidierten Firma noch die Mehrwertsteuer gesichert)

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2001/kw42/s6341.html



> Wer nach dem Betreiber einer 0190er-Nummer forscht, gerät schnell in ein unübersichtliches Gewirr von Telekommunikations-Unternehmen. Die Nummer für die IRC-Umfragen wurde ursprünglich der börsennotierten *QS Communications AG* in Köln zugeteilt, die sie an ihr Schwesterunternehmen *In-telegence GmbH&Co KG* weitergegeben hat. Dort wiederum teilen die Verantwortlichen mit, dass die Nummer an die Bad Homburger *MCN Telekom AG (Hochtaunuskreis)* vermietet worden sei.
> Nach kurzem Suchen kommt auch aus dem Taunus die Entwarnung: Die Nummer sei mitsamt dem Kunden bereits im März zu einem anderen Netzbetreiber weitergewandert, der *Extracom AG* in München. Dort legt man Wert auf die Feststellung, dass man zwar die gesuchte Nummer tatsächlich im eigenen Netz betreibe, nicht aber für die Versendung der Faxe verantwortlich sei. Näheres wisse aber ein Provider im hessischen Schotten, der die Nummer wohl untervermietet habe.


Extracom heisst heute SNT - aber der Rest ist eigentlich immer noch so wie früher. Man ist quasi nicht einmal wirklich off topic 
(siehe hier und ff). Weil im hessischen Schotten heute nur noch geritten wird, geht's halt heute über Hannover in die große weite Welt der Mehrwertverantwortungslosigkeit.  



> Die "Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste" in Düsseldorf verurteilt die unaufgeforderte Versendung der Werbebriefe und die anschließende Abzocke per Stimmabgabe. Geholfen hat es bisher wenig, denn bei Ärger mit einem Netzbetreiber ist der Weg für die Abzocker zur Konkurrenz kurz. "Manche Kunden vagabundieren von einem Anbieter zu anderen"


Ob mir 8000 Liter Gülle reichen würden?


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 November 2008)

*AW: FST wählt Vorstand - Bewährtes Team weiter aktiv*

Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von Mehrwertdiensterufnummern beraten


> Eine Kombination von Gesetzesregelung und Einbeziehung des Verbandes Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste (FST) [=freiwillige Selbstregulation] schlug der FST-Sachverständige R* Z* vor.


 Das hat der Herr nicht selbst erfunden, sondern das ist die Strategie der internationalen Mehrwertlobby gewesen. In manchen Ländern hat es lange Jahre und viele Hunderttausend Verbraucher gedauert, bis man endlich kapiert hat, dass diese Lieblingsstrategie der Lobby nicht funktioniert - zumindest nicht funktioniert, wenn funktionierender Verbraucherschutz eines der dafür herangezogenen Kriterien ist...
In UK nimmt sich die OFCOM die Phonepayplus/ICSTIS (quasi eine Art "FST UK") zur Brust, der sie das Tagesgeschäft der Regulierung überlassen hat, auch in Irland hört man von solchen Entwicklungen. 

Aber noch einmal zum FST:

"Freiwillige Selbstregulierung" 
siehe zB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ilfunkbranche-vereinbart-verhaltenskodex.html


sascha schrieb:


> *Premium SMS und Abos: Mobilfunkbranche vereinbart Verhaltenskodex*
> 
> Ob teure Abonnements, undurchsichtige Verträge, oder Kinder, die durch Klingeltöne und Handy-Spiele in der Schuldenfalle landen: Auch im Mobilfunk sind Mehrwertdienste wie Premium SMS auf dem Weg, in Verruf zu geraten. Jetzt will die Branche wieder einmal gegensteuern: Sie verabschiedete einen freiwilligen Verhaltenskodex, an den sich die angeschlossenen Unternehmen vom 1. Oktober an halten wollen. Die Pläne für mehr Verbraucherschutz und Preistransparenz kommen allerdings reichlich spät: Vieles von dem, was unter großem Medienecho vereinbart wurde, soll sowieso demnächst Gesetz werden.
> (...)
> ...


Klar, worum es geht? Leute, die sich offen zum Austricksen der gesetzlichen Regulierer bekennen, sollen freiwillige Regulierung betreiben? 
Klasse.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 November 2008)

*AW: FST wählt Vorstand - Bewährtes Team weiter aktiv*

IARN phone payments initiative gains support | Mobile Content | News by Mobile Entertainment

IARN = International Audiotex Regulators Network
Deren Webseite ist registriert von Frau C*K* vom FST
iarn.org - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records



> The International Audiotex Regulators Network has used its member conference in Australia over the weekend to gain global support for its fixed and mobile micro payments initiative.
> 
> Specifically, the organisation has produced a handbook that sets out why regulation is "a critical contributor to public trust, the considerations that apply when countries are considering consumer protection measures and the core elements of rules to ensure fair markets and protected and confident consumers".





> The IARN initiative, which has been advised on by ex-UK watchdog (PhonepayPlus) chief George Kidd, has the support of the Mobile Entertainment Forum and the Mobile Marketing Association.


Mr G*K* ist erst neulich bei den britischen Regulierern ausgeschieden

auf derselben IP wie iarn.org gibt es noch, mit gleichem Whois, die Webseite *earn*group.org
Mit englischen Sprachkenntissen wird man den Witz verstehen


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: FST wählt Vorstand - Bewährtes Team weiter aktiv*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wer so etwas von sich gibt, sollte nicht länger FST-Vorstand sein. Ein FST-Vorstand der sich dazu bekennt, Gesetzeslücken auszunutzen und auf der Grundlage von Deutungen des Gesetzes/Regelungen agiert, von denen er bereits weiß, dass es sich um bewusste Missdeutung des Willens des Gesetzgebers/Regelungsgebers handelt, der sollte vom FST rausgeschmissen werden, wenn sich der FST nicht völlig lächerlich machen will.



the show must go on!
wtevent.co.uk/partners/index.html



> The association Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste, FST e.V., has been established in Dusseldorf in 1997. As a stakeholder of the German Value-Added-Services (VAS) industry the entity pursues the implementation of a standard code of conduct in this industry to prevent fraudulent use of VAS and also exercises influence on the design of the political framework the industry is restricted by. About 40 Service-Providers, Network-Operators, Agencies, associations and other organisations have already joined the FST e.V. The cumulative experience and know how represents the nucleus of the German VAS-industry. The Members of this association voluntarily operate according to the self-induced code of conduct, which, without any governmental interference or regulatory effort, accommodates to social as well to entrepreneurial interests. For the collective good of the industry’s participants of the FST e.V. to evolve and preserve an efficient and fair market for Value-Added-Services remains its superordinate target.


Diesen Quatsch will ich nicht auch noch übersetzen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2009)

*AW: FST wählt Vorstand - Bewährtes Team weiter aktiv*

Diese Leutchen in der internationalen Szene haben wohl nicht mitgekriegt, dass in Deutschland die Bundesnetzagentur reguliert 


> 12:30 GERMANY & AUSTRIA
> Germany has always been at the heart of telemedia – and still is today. So what is on offer in this mighty market? Find out *not only from one of the leading telemedia players in the region, but also from its regulators.*
> D* R*, Atlas Interactive/*FST*


Quelle:
Ankündigung für die "World Telemedia" in Malta

oder werden da ein paar deutsche Wattestäbchen kommen und mit ihren UK-Kollegen plaudern, wie man am besten so tut, als würde man erfolgreich gegen Graubereichsmarketing vorgehen?
So viel wie der FST eV tut die Bundesnetzagentur ja gerade noch zum Schutz der Verbraucher. Kleiner Witz 

Wenn die ganzen "old boys" als Motto ausgeben


> The telemedia industry has the technology, business models and desire to operate anywhere in the world. In fact, operating across international boarders might well be a key factor for future success.


...dann wissen wir, dass dieses Forum noch viele Jahre bestehen wird... Das öffentliche Bekenntnis dazu, die Bundesnetzagentur verarschen zu wollen, blieb für Atlas offenbar folgenlos. Daraus kann man ablesen, wie Regulierung hierzulande läuft.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2009)

*AW: FST wählt Vorstand - Bewährtes Team weiter aktiv*

Das ist ja wirklich erstaunlich... Schon bei der Eurowebtainment hat M* Pr* einen Vortrag gehalten und bei seiner Präsentation Folien seiner Firma und von FST parallel eingesetzt. Das hat offenbar System, denn auch bei der World Telemedia präsentiert sich M* P* nicht nur als "Experte" für Regulierung, sondern quasi *als Regulierer*.

Da würde ich ja doch mal gerne eine Stellungnahme der Bundesnetzagentur hören und des FST - in welcher Funktion agiert der FST auf Branchenmessen? In welcher Funktion agiert M* Pr*? Ist der FST ein Anhängsel der "Atlas Interactive"?

Ich werde diesen Aspekt mal genauer untersuchen...
Googlesuche
Quelle

PS: Es sollen ja interessante Leute an der Maltamesse teilnehmen, vielleicht kann sich ja der werte FST-Vorstand mit B*L* über 01805-Dialer unterhalten?


> Klar ist natürlich, dass wir uns hier in einem Bereich bewegen, den die Behörde nicht ausdrücklich in unserem oben beschriebenen Sinn geregelt hat und vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt so regeln wollte. Sie kann also durchaus erklären, dass sie so etwas nicht möchte und durch eine Änderung der Vergaberegeln in der Zukunft abweichende Regelungen erlassen, die uns zwingen, das Konzept zu überarbeiten. Bis dahin scheint es uns aber zulässig zu sein.


Mit einer solchen Einstellung wird man auf Malta sicherlich aufgeschlossene Gesprächspartner finden...


> Wir entwickeln *innovative* und individuelle Abrechnungslösungen für Ihre Bedürfnisse.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 November 2009)

*FST: Verbraucherschutz bei Mehrwertnummern prima!*

http://www.prcenter.de/Im-Test-Prei...ueber-anfallende-Kosten-informiert.92667.html



> „Unser Screening liefert einen überzeugenden Beweis dafür, dass die Anbieter bis auf wenige Ausreißer durchgehend die gesetzlichen Preisangabepflichten einhalten und dadurch ihren Beitrag zu einem transparenten und verbraucherfreundlichen Mehrwertdienstemarkt leisten“, kommentiert Boris Schmidt, Geschäftsführer des FST, die Ergebnisse der Marktstudie.


Wenn ich aber "unser" screening hier im Forum sehe, dann sehe ich massive Probleme mit Mehrwertnummern... Was nützt eine Preisangabe, wenn ich über die Dauer und den Inhalt des Gesprächs in betrügerischer Absicht getäuscht werde? ("Stellenanzeigen", "Gewinnversprechen").

FST wie gehabt - ein Blubberverein zur Aufrechterhaltung eines status quo, der Verbraucher massiv bedroht. Zum Wohle einer Splittergruppe von Mehrwertanbietern, durchsetzt von Graubereichsvertretern, die die rechtlichen Vorgaben bewusst nach Schlupflöchern durchsuchen (siehe Atlas!) und die die Augen zumachen, wenn Leute, die noch weiter gehen, ihnen Umsätze bringen.

Der Beitrag des FST hätte auch von der Bundeswattestäbchenarmee kommen können...


----------

